# Dog door for big and small dogs



## Zeya (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, this is my first post here. I'm basically new to having dogs. There are two in my situation:

Dog #1 (Small): Peanut
I just adopted a very small chihuahua from the animal shelter. She's smaller than most cats and weighs only about 4 pounds. The vet said she's between 2 and 3 years old, so she's about as big as she will ever be, I guess.

Dog #2 (Large): Sebastian
My girlfriend who is moving in with me soon has a large dog. I'm 6' tall, and this dog comes up just above my knee. He's "well fed" and has a big fluffy coat. He was also adopted and nobody knows his breed; he's like a friendly bear. He's about... 11 years old or so. He's a "senior".

My question for you all is this... I need a dog door that is suitable for these two dogs to both use, and I need advice. I've done a bit of looking and I see many options, but I don't know what is best here, and hopefully someone has a similar situation.

I would ideally get one of those types that fits into my glass sliding patio door. It's almost like an extension of the wall. This leads to the patio and backyard. I live in an area of California where it never gets below freezing during the middle of winter. Still, it would be nice not to have a draft since the door is right by my couch/tv/livingroom, so I'm wondering about the insulating kind. 

But mostly I'm worried that I'll get a door and the little dog (4lbs, cat-sized) won't be able to make it through the door. And the big dog needs to get out too. Advice?


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

I would give the little dog a bit more credit that he could get through one, but he probably will need to be showed. Maybe a little box in front as a step stool if it's a bit to high.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

You have to get one obviously large enough for the big dog but I would suggest one with a softer plastic flap rather than a solid hard plastic flap or something that opens like saloon doors rather from the top and flaps over the dog.

Like this:


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

I have the kind that goes in the sliding glass door. The flap is soft but has a maginet at the bottom to keep it insulated fairly well. It is made for a medium size dog. They guy I got it from had a Lab and a Golden Retriever that fit through it easily. I have a 8lb Westie and a 3lb Dachshund/Chi mix. My Westie has been using it for about a month now with no problems at all. I didn't think my little one was ever going to be able to use it. She is only 8wks old and is already going in and out of it. I wouldn't worry about your chi, and just get one large enough for the big dog to fit through. The chi will figure it out. Once they realize that it leads to the freedom of the backyard, they will do whatever is needed to get out that door! Lol!


----------



## Zeya (Jul 28, 2010)

Okay that's good to know I don't have to be so worried about my little dog making it through. 

That saloon style door looks pretty nice. It should hold in/out heat better, too. I've seen some of the rubber flap kind get all yellowed and chewed up also.


----------



## rdtelles (Jan 27, 2012)

My problem is my little dog is really scared to go thru. We have tried everything. So now I am looking for a door that will work for both the 85 lbs lab and the 8 lbs terrier. 

Any suggestions please??

much appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Zeya (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, I started this thread. I now realize that I never followed up.

I ended up getting a dog door from Home Depot. And I had a similar situation to you, a 7 lb chihuahua, 9 lb terrier, and a 78 lb shepherd mix (well they're all mixes we think - shelter dogs). They all use it now and it's working out fine.

But at first I had some problems too. Really we just had to teach them to use it. What we did was to have someone go outside and close the sliding door, so the only way out is through the flap. It took maybe 10 minutes per dog to teach them to use it, iirc. But we had a nice treat on the other side of the flap, and we would call to them, and occasionally stick our arms through the flap to show them that something can pass through it. They were pretty anxious for a while, but each of them eventually got it. I think the big boy was the first to make it through. I think seeing their big brother go through may have helped.

Oh and I think at one point we also physically handed one of the small ones through and rewarded them on the other side. That probably helped to show them that they can go through.

I think the trick is to be patient and encouraging, and not give in. Do not give them the treat until they go through. If they're unable to do it, you should put the treat back in the cookie jar and try again later when they've calmed down, perhaps (if it's taking too long). Obviously, don't deprive them of being able to pee outside though.

Oh if you're asking about a second door for the little one, you might even look into getting a cat version of these things. For little dogs it's probably best to have it lower down (opening size isn't a huge issue for them b/c it's not so hard to push the flap for them). And for big dogs, I think the concern is hitting the top of the opening with their back - they kind of have to stoop, and maybe the opening size if they're too big.

Hopefully this helps you out. I would recommend taking another stab at training the little one through. Hand him through the opening and praise him, and then do the cookie on the other side technique.


----------

